# meet



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have been told that i can get a lock up for 1 weedend in portadown just finalising if i can get water supply close by... when would be a good month to have it as this will affect the price...


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool Ronnie,

Before you decide when.... What exactly do you want to do at this meet?

Otherwise we will just be standing around in a big shed with our hands in our pockets!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

a full demonstration was talked about some time ago. I said i would sort a location if others conducted the demonstrations from using a PC etc right through... I have sorted a location all we need is a date and acouple of people to commit to showing others their tricks and tips..


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ahhh ok... well I can bring a pc along with detailing worlds how to use a pc dvd!

But I would love to see a rotary demo!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> But I would love to see a rotary demo!


time to get andy on board then


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sound like a plan but it will have to be done properly so people wont get bored!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Count me in, any month suits me really, picking up my mini cooper s either today or friday so ill be interested to see how easy/hard it is to deswirl with my pc  Ive a pc and a gilmour and quite a few cleaning products so i'll bring these along and let people have a go at them

Clarke


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Count me in too for defs, also any month really. If its a covered place there's no need to worry about weather etc.

Also, I wonder would it be 100% impossible to get one or two of the traders on here over for it? I'd say they'd make a good bit of money at it! 

I for one would definately make some purchases!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

any more progress on this??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

just waiting on a date and what people would like to see also any1 want to vol to do demonstrations?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

im sure martyn would as would i, get a head to head going on someones car

and i would say sometime in march as the weathers a bit better and the days are getting longer


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd say Neal and I would prob come, but leave it a while til it warms up a bit, no point in freezing our asses off in this weather lol


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> just waiting on a date and what people would like to see also any1 want to vol to do demonstrations?


Only a idea..... but what about approaching one of the traders on this site...

If we say put £20 each in the pot they could give us a demo of some products they sell (and we could buy!):thumb:

The £20 could pay for their flights and also for their time.... plus they would make money on the products!

Only a idea!! I would be happy to collect them from the airport and leave them back...

What do you think?:speechles


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> Count me in too for defs, also any month really. If its a covered place there's no need to worry about weather etc.
> 
> Also, I wonder would it be 100% impossible to get one or two of the traders on here over for it? I'd say they'd make a good bit of money at it!
> 
> I for one would definately make some purchases!


*Coughcough!*

Great idea Martyn!!! lol


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Any more progress on this?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

not that i know of


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

noone seems to offer their services. Does ne1 want to do a demnstration if we get the venue confirmed


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I wouldnt call it a demonstration but i've got a gilmore and a pc with a selection of pads and polishes so I could show them. I've only used the pc twice but sure you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Are any demonstrations really needed? I mean if everyone is there, surely all the required knowledge will be there between us?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

i say just leave it until the weather gets better and the nights get longer and then it will be easier organised as an indoor or covered venue wont be needed


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Might be able to get something special organised i'll not say too much until it is confirmed so i won't look like a *** if it dosen't work.


----------

